# Adding home value with trees?



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

What are some kinds of trees that would potentially add value to a house and what are some that would have a negative effect?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Add hardwoods, good landscaping and irrigation to help sell your home.

Tree's that effect your home in a negative way are dead tree's. Also tree's causing foundation issues and cracking concrete etc.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

30+ year old magnolia's, live oaks. Tree's planted far enough away from the house/driveway/sidewalk. Don't plant tallows or cypress.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Add value: oaks, elms, cypress, pecans, hickory, magnolia

Detract value: Chinese tallow, Arizona ash, willows 

Mixed : sweet gums, pines, cedars


I have several 25 year old cypress that are absolutely gorgeous trees


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I know one thing magnolia trees are very messy. I have about 60 pecan trees & I'm constantly picking up broken branches.
I know live oaks live forever. I planted two around my shack & I love them. I must of got lucky or the drought prevented them from having acorns. I've never had any acorns. I'd say live oak trees add more value to your property.


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the input, gentlemen. We're not looking to sell any time soon(10+ years), but I would like to add a few trees this spring. We have a couple nice red oaks in the back yard now that are probably 50 or 60 feet high, and a dozen or so pines. I planted a southern magnolia (we live in Magnolia) in the front yard shortly after we moved in that's doing well.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

how big is your property? You don't want to over plant. The trees you have now have big root systems. Make sure you leave enough room to get enough sunlight down to the sod.


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> how big is your property? You don't want to over plant. The trees you have now have big root systems. Make sure you leave enough room to get enough sunlight down to the sod.


It's about an acre, Gilbert. I think I have room for a few more. My wife wants to add fruit trees, but I'd like to plant some hardwoods.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Have 20 acres with several large old Pecan trees, planted Live Oaks in 1987 that are beautiful. Planted 3 Bald Cypress, 3 Shumard Red Oaks about 5 years ago. Last year planted (5) 6 inch caliper Live Oaks and just starting to fertilize them now. Last December planted (7) 6 inch caliper Shumard Red Oaks staggered down my drive to house and barn. Trees add value to any land.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Any of the recommended trees keep their leaves all yr long? I hate raking leaves


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trees add value no doubt. But the shade is priceless.


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Since you already have some nice hardwoods & are not selling soon, why not plant the fruit trees for interest & your own enjoyment?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whatever you decide on..be sure they are at least 30 feet from the house or driveway or walkways.. Magnolias and pecans have SOMETHING falling from them all the time..


----------

